# I'm worried sick.



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

I woke up with a raging headache this morning so i headed down to the kitchen to get a paracetamol. I always pop them out of the packet over the kitchen surface, well out of the way of the dogs. But the packet was extra stiff and as i gave it an extra push, it flipped out of my hands and a paracetamol fell to the floor.
Both Stottie and Atticus had followed me into the kitchen and leapt forwards. I yelled "leave it" and they both backed off immediately BUT although my son and I tore the kitchen apart looking for the tablet, we couldn't find it. We even took off the kick boards incase it had slipped through the small gap in the corner and we moved the dishwasher to look underneath. 
Now if Stottie had of got the tablet, he would have crunched at it and i'm fairly sure i would have noticed, whereas Atticus is a little piggie and will swallow things whole but we don't know which one got the paracetamol, if indeed they ate it. But we don't know for sure if one or the other ate it.
To be on the safe side, both are currently being treated at the vets.
They've both had injections to make them vomit - that was a pleasant hour spent poking through the vomit looking for signs of a tablet - NOT! 
And although i didn't find any sign of the paracetamol, they've both been given activated charcoal and are having the antidote every couple of hours.
So after being at the vets for four hours, they made me leave Stottie and Atticus there and come home.
I have to call back around five to see how they are and if they have to stay in overnight. 
The nurse asked me if i had insurance, I said that i had and she said "Good, you're going to need it!".
I'm now going to have yet another look around the kitchen to see if that Bl**dy tablet has bounced behind the breadbin or something!
Please think good thoughts for my precious babies as i'm worried sick over them.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

Sending good thoughts that all will be well. Try not to worry too much - they are getting good care at the vets. I guess this hasn't helped your headache!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh I pray they didn't get it. Hope you can find it. Good thing you got them to vet just incase. 1 time my pomeranian came with me to house next door and I had mouse posin packets I didnt know one fell from the shelf it was at and I seen packet tore open, I didn't know if sissy got it or a mouse did. Well I called vet she said give bunch of proxcide to make her puck. She puked a lot but I never knew if she did get it. She was fine. So I took all that mouse packets out of the house and put up traps that wouldn't hurt my poms.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind thoughts - I appreciate them very much 

An update for you.
It looks like it was Atticus that swallowed the paracetamol, she's had quite a lot more vomiting than Stottie over the course of the day and has had runny poos.
She's also quite subdued, not at all like her bouncy self. She just wants cuddles.
Stottie, on the other hand is just fine and is wanting to play.
Anyway, the vet has let me bring them both home as he feels they'll be happier and more relaxed with me than in vet's nursing kennels. We go back for a check up tomorrow and i have the emergency contact number on speed dial if i need it.
It's going to be a long night as i need to keep an eye on them both and give them the antidote every four hours for the next 36 hours.

And yes, i've still got a headache!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So glad that they are home. Praying that they-and you-will be feeling better in those upcoming hours.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, glad thEY are OK, what a SCARE.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

how scary my mom has dropped narcotic pain killers a couple times and ninja has dove for it thank god she has found it every time must be so scary for you i'm glad you got immediate help just incase hope all will be well soon!!!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

Update :-
Stottie is perfectly fine but we can say that Atticus definately swallowed the paracetamol tablet. 
She was lethargic, still being sick, had watery poos all night and got rather dehydrated.
Atticus spent the morning getting some intensive care and I'm delighted to say that she is now eating and drinking again and is sat up looking all perky. 
We're continuing the antidote medicine every 4hours for at least another 24 hours and are keeping her quiet and calm. 
She's not out of the woods yet but both vets and nurses that have seen her are confident she's on the mend now. 
Thank goodness I didn't hesitate to get her to the vets.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear you got them straight to the vet. I'll say a prayer for you all. Best wishes! I can only imagine how scary that was!!! (((Hugs)))


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh my, what a scare!!
I am SO glad that atticus is OK now! many continuing healing vibes.
I am always so worried when I am taking my tablets. (I take a lot, morning and evening) I know that she would take one if I dropped them!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I feel for you. The same this happened to Odie with one of my pills and she didn't even eat the capsule, she ripped it off and just ingested the powder. :S 

Hopefully it wasn't too expensive! Before she was spayed, they had to do her blood work and she is as healthy as can be! Such a relief. Hope your girl has the same outcome. Getting them to the vet's asap is definitely the right thing to do.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so glad your little one is on the mend.
My OH and I take an awful lot of tablets, we're falling to pieces, including paracetamol so we are now keeping them in the bathroom where the dogs don't go.

One of our cats got a gabapentin a couple of weeks ago and we nearly lost her as well....she was frothing at the mouth and vomiting....thankfully we got her vomiting within 10 minutes of eating it, before we could get her to the vet even, so she only needed to be at the vets for a few hours but it was a hairy few hours. I can only imagine how worried you must have been at first.

I'm so pleased my LeStat doesn't eat anything off the floor!


----------

